# démonter ma souris



## Vhan (18 Juillet 2003)

voila, j'ai un imac, avec le souris optique transparente.
Elle commence un peu à être crade à l'intérieur, et je voudrais pouvoir la démonter pour la nétoyer. Quelqu'un sais comment on fait ?


----------



## r e m y (18 Juillet 2003)

Elle est en principe indémontable...


----------



## r e m y (18 Juillet 2003)

Tu peux essayer d'aller voir  là , quelques photos d'un démontage réussi

Attention lors du remontage (et du recollage), à ne pas mettre trop de colle de façon à ne pas tout coller ensemble (tu ne pourrais plus cliquer du tout...)


----------



## r e m y (18 Juillet 2003)

Tu peux aussi aller voir  là


----------



## Onra (18 Juillet 2003)

Il y a deja un thread sur ce sujet. utilisez la fonction recherche, merci.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2003)

pauve 'tite bête


----------

